# Earthworm or tortoise?



## Tim/Robin (Mar 6, 2009)

We've gotten a kick out of watching our Greek tortoises and their nesting box. First we put a box in since we thought one of the ladies might be wanting to dig. As soon as we put it in, there was a swarm of big Greek ladies. You can see the immediate problem as we saw it.





So we got a "big lady box". We wrapped the lid of the box with a rubber bath mat so the torts could get traction on it. 




One day, we were concerned when the cage appeared to be one tortoise short. Then upon closer inspection we noticed something in the sand. Can you see it? There are 2 tortoises in the box.




Here is a closeup.




Now, one of the ladies loves the new box so much we only see her about twice a week. She digs out to eat and drink and then burrows down. She reminds us of an earthworm that only surfaces when it rains. 





Oh and by the way, we've seen no sign of true nesting yet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2009)

Aren't they funny? They're not nearly as primitive or "non-thinking" as we'd like to believe. Just give them something new to explore and away they go!!

Yvonne


----------



## Nay (Mar 6, 2009)

Boy , those Greeks have a cute face!!! Or should I say that Greek lady!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the picture of them all crowded in. "Move over, no you move over!"


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 6, 2009)

I think they found the substrate of choice for them.  See if you listen they do talk.

Dawna


----------



## jorrow (Mar 6, 2009)

Too funny


----------



## Isa (Mar 7, 2009)

Too cute, your Greek ladies are so smart . I really like the first picture when they are all in the box


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pictures Tim & Robin  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the fun of having Greeks 

Danny


----------



## Chucky (Mar 7, 2009)

Maybe she's trying to take the easy way out of nesting. Instead of going through the labor of laying eggs, she's decided to just bury herself and let them hatch inside of her


----------



## TheTortbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice idea i myself am planning on breeding next year. But with russian torts.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tim/Robin, Great pics. I too love the one where they are all trying to get into the box. I don't know about your Greeks but mine hate to be able to see out of their enclosure (I know it is fun to be able to see them but putting up about a 4inch visual barrier might help them and the Aspen (?) in the enclosure looks pretty shallow (just because I have found mine love to dig in and cover themselves in it so I have it deep enough for them to do that. Nothing more fun than to see them start to peek out in the morning looking for breakfast. That may be why they all wanted to try and dig in and hide.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 8, 2009)

I switched from coconut coir & sand to shredded aspen for a number of reasons, and found that I was still able to satisfy my little russian's love for burrowing and digging by making it about 6-8 inches deep (I vary it throughout so he also has some terrain to climb). The only thing the substrate isn't able to match the coconut coir & sand with is humidity. He loves digging in it, it stays warmer for him, doesn't stick to his head/neck, it's cheap (I buy by the 45 lb bag), and easy to change out.

Glad to see your torts having so much fun! 

We also play find the tort at my house since he burrows to sleep and we usually can't find him if he strays from the usual spot by the heat emitter.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 8, 2009)

What a bunch of kids.  nice pictures...as always.


----------

